# HD upgrade without contract



## FBinColo (Feb 11, 2012)

I'm a part-time resident of Northern Colorado (in the mountains, where OTA is an impossibility) and a Dish customer. Our existing Dish receiver is ancient and came with the house when we bought it just over 10 years ago.

I'd like to upgrade to HD and am looking for an affordable, low hassle way to do it.

Because we're part time residents and get to the house only three to five times a year for periods of five to 20 days at a time, our programming is on pause most of the time. We're not on contract, so except for getting warned that we can't pause more than once (?) a year and that our programming will automatically resume in six months, we don't get hassled. We do pay change fees whenever we start or stop the programming and pay a $5 account maintenance fee while the programming is on pause. I'm fine with all of that -- it's way cheaper than keeping the programming running all the time via Dish or cable.

Our current programming is America's Top 120 plus locals. We don't plan any changes. Part of the point of the upgrade is to get DVR capability. I'm thinking a 722 or 922 would suit our needs.

I think that to avoid going on contract I'll have to purchase equipment. Is that correct? And to get free HD for life, I'll have to pay the one-time fee, right?

Will I be eligible for free or low-cost installation? If not, can I self install? (I've moved the dish on the existing system and don't have any qualms about trying it with a new system. Worst that can happen is that I have to have a pro come in and do it if I find that I can't.)

Any other gotchas?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## dishrich (Apr 23, 2002)

FBinColo said:


> And to get free HD for life, I'll have to pay the one-time fee, right?


No, if you opt for paperless billing AND autopay, you can get FREE HD still.


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

722k probably your best bet, 922 is not currently available. The 722k requires an additional module to get ota, since you cannot get ota there is no need for the module.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

garys said:


> 722k probably your best bet, 922 is not currently available. The 722k requires an additional module to get ota, since you cannot get ota there is no need for the module.


The 922s are available you just have to buy it,just google it?(I did).

When you buy your receiver there is no commitment.

Also if you need OTA with the 922,it accepts the MT2(Dual Over The Air Tuners Module) which normally cost extra.

Good Luck!.

P.S. If you buy a DISH receiver from EBay always call DISH and check the receiver ID number before you buy it!.


----------



## renegade (Jul 28, 2011)

Model 211k = no DVR fees

$99 one-time fee for HD FOR Life.


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

I agree with the 211K, $149 purchased. But, you can now be on a commitment and still pause your account, just extends the commitment.


----------



## TheShepherd (Dec 26, 2009)

Do you have Dish at your other location? I so have you looked into getting a Tailgater unit to take to the mountain location?


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

Also $40 one time charge plus buying an external hard drive to make a 211 a DVR. With autopay and the commitment, HD Free for Life has no enabling fee.


----------

